# Work/residence visa cancellation question



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all,

The company I have been working with in Dubai will shut down. It's in DMC (Tecom) and I have been working there for about 18 months. 

The person handling the visa cancellations for the employees is asking me for:

My passport, Tecom ID and Emirates ID.

I have 3 questions:

1. Do they really need my Emirates ID 
2. What happens after my visa is canceled. I am a US citizen. Do I have 30 days to leave (and re-enter) or are there some other rules or timelines?
3. Will my driver's license still be good?

I have a 1 year old. I will manually cancel his visa and we will both hopefully go under my wife if at all possible. I know there are income thresholds and some conditions to be met, hopefully everything will work out. 

I sincerely appreciate any input and information. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

nite said:


> Hi all, The company I have been working with in Dubai will shut down. It's in DMC (Tecom) and I have been working there for about 18 months. The person handling the visa cancellations for the employees is asking me for: My passport, Tecom ID and Emirates ID. I have 3 questions: 1. Do they really need my Emirates ID 2. What happens after my visa is canceled. I am a US citizen. Do I have 30 days to leave (and re-enter) or are there some other rules or timelines? 3. Will my driver's license still be good? I have a 1 year old. I will manually cancel his visa and we will both hopefully go under my wife if at all possible. I know there are income thresholds and some conditions to be met, hopefully everything will work out. I sincerely appreciate any input and information. Thank you in advance for your help.


Assuming DMC is the same as a normal Dubai visa you have 30 days to exit after cancellation. Your EID is automatically cancelled with your visa so keeping it is of no value. I don't know about your driving licence but I've never changed mine when I've changed jobs. Hope that helps.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

It sure does. A bit nervous to go through the process. Thank you.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

1) Yes they need Emirates ID. To cancel the visa, they need to submit your passport and the Emirates ID. Once visa is cancelled, immigration stamps your passport and hands it back but keeps the Emirates ID
2) You have 30 days to exit the country but as a US National you can reenter immediately on a visit visa. Do a border run to Oman
3) Yes driving licence is still valid. This is not linked to your visa. The only time you need a visa for that is when you want to renew it (Cannot be renewed without a valid visa)

Your child's visa will be cancelled first before yours can be. You can definitely transfer your childs visa to your wife and I would do that in the first go. Your's can happen later based on the necessary requirements.

Hope that helps.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

NAUAE said:


> 1) Yes they need Emirates ID. To cancel the visa, they need to submit your passport and the Emirates ID. Once visa is cancelled, immigration stamps your passport and hands it back but keeps the Emirates ID
> 2) You have 30 days to exit the country but as a US National you can reenter immediately on a visit visa. Do a border run to Oman
> 3) Yes driving licence is still valid. This is not linked to your visa. The only time you need a visa for that is when you want to renew it (Cannot be renewed without a valid visa)
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your reply. We tried to transfer my son's visa under my wife earlier, but was told his visa had to be under the father. In other words, we kinda got ran in circles. The company is in a rush to close or we would try again or "ask" someone with wasta to help. Perhaps after my Visa is canceled it will be easier to transfer his visa. Just a bit messy, it happened so sudden. I hope everything works out. Thanks again.


----------

